# Super skinny leggings or long underwear??



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

My almost 11 yo dd is super tall and skinny. She's over 5' tall and wears a size 8.5 women's shoe! She wears a size 14 slim jean. I cannot for the life of me find long underwear to fit her. Does anyone know where I can get long underwear bottoms or super skinny leggings to layer under her jeans? She's got farm chores to do when it finally gets cold here, so I want to be prepared!


----------



## ArielMomma (Jul 28, 2007)

What about Under Armour Coldgear Leggings? Throw in a Long Sleeve Under Armour Coldgear Mock Turtleneck and she'll stay plenty warm.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

My dd (same age) often wears tights, cotten or wool as long johns, or under her clothing. She also wears her thin polar fleece riding pants under her clothes for warmth because they're very form fitting. Silk long johns are great for warmth and low on bulk. I buy ladies xs because at this age, the tall ones are moving out of the kids range of options.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Coldgear was going to be my suggestion, too.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Thanks! W/how skinny she is, when she tries to tuck a pair of long johns in under her jeans (they all look like 'skinny jeans' on her, lol), she just doesn't look very comfy. To get the size she needs in length, she can fit several of her friends in the waist.

I was thinking tights too. I'll try some wool ones, and also some coldgear!


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

What about boys sizes? They are often longer & as boys have no hips they are slimmer cut.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

You have described my dd1 to a T - she opts for tights or her brothers outgrown Under Armour. If it is just for chores she might like the fit better over a pair of boys jeans or other not skinny jean style.


----------



## mommaof3boz (Feb 15, 2006)

how about leggings? They are back "in" so their should be plenty out there. Even wm has them.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Didn't think about boys sizes....

I'll check wm online...the one here doesn't have any (tiny store).

Thanks for the suggestions!!


----------



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

We were in WM the other day in a desperate moment, and found some leggings in the women's underclothing section. They are the Seeds brand, they are thin cotton leggings. More substantial than tights, less than thermal underwear.

My daughter is 5'6", weighs around 130, long-legged, and the women's XS fit her well. They are a little on the short side--maybe going to the top of her ankle, under the mid calf--but a pair of socks would cover the exposed skin.

They were under $10.


----------

